# Another Newbie to the forum



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Greetings everyone, I too am new to this forum and recently moved down to Gulfport, MS for military duty (U.S. Navy Senior Chief). I spend a great deal of time in the Pensacola area and can?t wait to try out the piers there. One question, *when is the best time to catch Kings in your area?* I fished a lot for Blues and Spanish Macks up in Virginia during the summer months with pretty good luck. I usuallyuse a 6? medium/heavy action rod with a low profile baitcaster and Gotcha plugs for these fish. I have never caught a King before so this is my goal this year! I have a big game rod with a Penn Powergraph V 7000loaded up with 50lb test ready to go!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

First of all, Welcome to the forum and the area.

Second, the kings will be come in once the water temp gets around 70 degrees. They like it to be about 72 and above mostly. If I had to guestimate, this should be happening in April. I love to hear the sound of my drag when a smoker king hits. It's a rush.

I am not a pier guy myself, but I usually run 20-30 lb test mono with a wire leader for kings when I troll for them. I think the wire leader deters bites when your freelining bait though. Freelining your bait (cigs, mullet, etc...)will produce the spanish and kings around here. 50 lb test seems a little high to be on that reel.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the forum, and tight lines to ya. Like mentioned above when the water hits 70 degrees they will come, right now I believe it is somewhere around 62 to 66 degrees.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

It's getting there, slowly but surely...


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, the 50lb test I am using is actually braided. It is the newer Spiderwire Invisi-Braid which has a 12lb mono diameter equivalent. I have used other Spiderwire braid in the past with no problems so this year I decided to see how this new supposedly transparent braid holds up. I have been told thatbraided lineis hard on the eyelets but so far I have not had too many issues with this, even with bigger fish, however I haven't caught a fast moving King yet either. I guess I will be the testbed for this new line and let you all know how it goes later, God willing that I hook one up that is


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

300 yards of 15lb mono will stop most any mackerel that swims...

i'll get up with ya in may... the kings will be thick.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/13/2008)*300 yards of 15lb mono will stop most any mackerel that swims...
> 
> 
> 
> i'll get up with ya in may... the kings will be thick.




not a big wahoo.......


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Kewl, I'll be there. I'm ready to take my fishing experience to the next level. Starting to get bored catching smaller fish.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The kings will be thick this summer, and they arenot extremely hard to catch off of the pier.

Pitch in on gas and catch a ride with one of us from the forum bottom fishing this summer and you can catch 'em till your arms hurt. Plenty of us will be looking for a crew once the weather gets nice and the fish start biting.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'm game.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

We start cobia fishing next month. Shot me a PM with your contact info if you are interested in pitching in for gas (like $75) for some cobia trips. It will be awhile before the Kings show up, but the cobes are about to fire off. It isa lot differentthan king fishing, you spot them from the tuna tower and cast jigs and live bait at them. Sight fishing at its best.


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (3/13/2008)*The kings will be thick this summer, and they arenot extremely hard to catch off of the pier.
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch in on gas and catch a ride with one of us from the forum bottom fishing this summer and you can catch 'em till your arms hurt. Plenty of us will be looking for a crew once the weather gets nice and the fish start biting.




Can I put my name in the hat as well!?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes,send me a private message with your phone number.


----------

